# Plants for April Meeting



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I will be bringing java fern, and vals to the meeting. I was wondering if anyone has some spare Glosso to bring??


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I just trimmed/tossed some glosso. I'll keep some for you though, I'll likely have extra in two weeks.

I'm going to have a ton of Val Nana, Ludwigia Repens? (I have both broad and narrow leaf varieties). As well as Limnophila Aromatica and Sp. Guinea. 

Looking for different types of crypts and other slower growing plants


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

CincyCichlids said:


> I just trimmed/tossed some glosso. I'll keep some for you though, I'll likely have extra in two weeks.
> 
> I'm going to have a ton of Val Nana, Ludwigia Repens? (I have both broad and narrow leaf varieties). As well as Limnophila Aromatica and Sp. Guinea.
> 
> Looking for different types of crypts and other slower growing plants


Cool thanks Chris.... can I also put in a reserve on some of the Sp. Guinea??? Anybody else bringing plants ????


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

save me a bit of the glosso and some broadleaf lud if ya would sir!

I can bring more slate if anyone wants some.. Ask Rob about it. Each piece is about 1ft by 2ft. It is old roofing slate.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I can probably bring some glosso too, if needed. I should also have plenty of Elatine triandra as well. I also see a small bunch of Pearl Grass that I can't seem to get rid of!


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I just melted all my pearl grass away not too long ago.. weird?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

CincyCichlids said:


> I just melted all my pearl grass away not too long ago.. weird?


The Pearl Grass is yours!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

TheLoachGuy said:


> I can bring more slate if anyone wants some.. Ask Rob about it. Each piece is about 1ft by 2ft. It is old roofing slate.


This slate is not to pass on...and the price is right! It's the stuff you can use for breeding Angels or Discus or making caves out of, etc. Big sheets. No need to buy this stuff! Get some now before I ask for more!


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Jeff, I'll hold some of those plants for you


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

I can also bring a couple bags of Glosso if anyone needs some.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Might be interested in some more vals. 

Does anyone need water lettuce? Probably not, but just in case, I thought I'd ask. We harvest it about once a week. We also have duckweed, but unless you have goldfish you probably don't want any. 

Possibly also have some naja grass, but I'd have to ask Melissa if she has plans for it first.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Bump!

Rob - I'm interested in a portion of the E. triandra. Hopefully it will hold ok in plain gravel?

Is anybody interested in some Bolbitis or narrow leaf java fern?


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd like some of the narrow leaf.I could use a lot of vals also.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> Rob - I'm interested in a portion of the E. triandra. Hopefully it will hold ok in plain gravel?


Yeah, you can weight it down with the gravel until it takes root. I'm pretty sure I grew E. triandra in regular gravel before.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

sorry - i got confused... wrong meeting....


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Just started "trimming" (the plants will do fine for a day and a half in the bags.. MatPat raising java fern in the the darkest corner of his basement in a tub.. must be a secret)

So far I have a bag of:

-"So/so Glosso.. .yes some TLC will bring it back to good, if you plant it right, it may even spread out like it should"
-Limnophilia sp. Guinea.. very tall (to the top of my 125)
-Riccia... duckweed and maybe some hair algae as a bonus 
-Limnophilia aromatica
-Ludwigia sp. broad leaf
-Ludwigia sp. narrow leaf (big bag, will likely split into 2)

Anyway that's just some of the "trimmings" I've done thus far as I would like light to actually penetrate to the lower plants... (work really does make plants grow faster, it's a really interesting phenomenon!)


----------



## jonathan03 (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm looking for some fast growers and some good choices to get started with. I'm not picky since my tank is empty. The only limits I have is anything but duckweed, anacharis and wisteria. 

I had a good variety of crypts, rotalla, anubias, and a few others at one time but it got wiped out by the bacterial hair algae. I covered up the tank for a few days but just about everyhing was wiped out - fish and all. 

This time I have a pressurized CO2 system with an XP2 filter so hopefully things will go better. I have a 38 gallon tank with 96 watts of light. That comes out to be about 2.5 WPG. 

Thanks for the help.


----------

